# Stroodie And Gizzy On Leave



## Stroodlepuff (19/5/14)

Hi Guys  

As most of you know Giz and I are flying down for The Cape Vape Meet this weekend.

Therefore Gizmo and I will not be working Friday or Monday

Vape King will still be open however, we have staff that will be standing in for us  

Looking forward to meeting all you Capetonians  

Will confirm if we will be open on Saturday or not, just depends if we can get someone to work Saturday.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## PeterHarris (19/5/14)

enjoy your relax time as civilians

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (19/5/14)

enjoy guys ! a well deserved break


----------



## annemarievdh (19/5/14)

Enjoy!! I'm sooooo jealous.


----------



## Metal Liz (19/5/14)

enjoy your holiday and looking forward to meeting you guys!  have a safe journey!


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/14)

See you in CT guys! We are almost there... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

